# Rottweiler & Boxer - Bitework Clips



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Short bitework compilation of our Rott and Boxer training throughout NJ, NY, and PA over the past year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjcmjdolq9Y

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

I enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

That was nice . I like the part where Kingston figured the decoy out at about 1:48 .


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot. Enjoyed putting this together.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Dave, 

cool vid comp!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Very nice video Dave....great to see them working the way they do full of enthousiasm...I always enjoy watching Kingston since he is such a nice looking Rottweiler. thanks for sharing


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, Alice. Glad you guys enjoyed it.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Meng.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice video Dave. Different seasons, right handed and left handed sleeve work, different places, and a good instrumental. I like how that Rott runs, his front feet almost prance. Cool stuff and nice dogs, as well as training Dave!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Love the start with the dog slobbering too


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

great video, nice dogs


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Dave Martin said:


> Short bitework compilation of our Rott and Boxer training throughout NJ, NY, and PA over the past year.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjcmjdolq9Y
> 
> Thanks for viewing.


Hey, I've been at the very same workshop with Greg Doud in Albany. Your Boxer is one of the most impressive Boxers (big boy wise)I have ever seen in my life and I've seen many in the "motherland". 

Glad to see you on here.


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

They look great Dave........ I contacted Hudson's breeder for my next Boxer when my old pet one goes (thinking ahead people- not plotting anything!!) I'd love a pup out of the Oona x Crockett litter being bred this fall (I believe Oona's last litter) but I think it will be a few yrs still before I can get one from them. Besides I have to devote a few yrs to JUST Rogue's training


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Tim, we try getting them out to train on as many different fields (in different environments, helpers, conditions, etc) as possible so they can perform consistently in the long run (If we want to compete in big events in the future, always training on the same field wouldn't do us much good). Not a fan of that 'prancing' you noticed - working a few ideas to get him running more intensely and hopefully as he matures we won't see as much of it.. still pretty damn quick for a 110lb Rott that's not mature yet though.

Sandra, if I remember correctly you're the woman who recently moved to the states and drives a few hours each way to train up in Albany, right? Love your dedication to working with a good club and I'm sure it will pay off for you. Thanks for your comments on Hudson, hopefully we'll see you later this month.

Courtney, glad you reached out to Chris & Minna. Keep me posted on what litter(s) you consider whenever the time comes. Whatever you get from them should be great if you're clear on exactly what kind of dog you're looking for - they will be breeding back to Hudson at least once when he matures so maybe if the stars align you'll be interested in one of his litters. Wish your current pet good health in his/her old age.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

> Sandra, if I remember correctly you're the woman who recently moved to the states and drives a few hours each way to train up in Albany, right? Love your dedication to working with a good club and I'm sure it will pay off for you. Thanks for your comments on Hudson, hopefully we'll see you later this month.


Yes, that is me 

It's a four hour drive to get to Albany but since I am commited to SAR I can't make it to the Club each and every weekend. It's just too much, especially since the training hours are conflicting, plus at the moment we only have one car. Once we have a second car, I can make it at least on Wednesdays. I like the Club in Albany and loved how warm and welcoming they are. 

I doubt I can make it to the Workshop this month. I am attending a Bill Dotson SAR Seminar at Chris Buffs from Friday till Sunday. 
And on the 21st we have SAR Team Training.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

They're definitely a great group up there, it's nice you found them. No worries on the workshop, I'm sure we'll catch you in the future.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Not a fan of that 'prancing' you noticed - working a few ideas to get him running more intensely and hopefully as he matures we won't see as much of it.. still pretty damn quick for a 110lb Rott that's not mature yet though.

Just a thought on the "prancing". Is he prancing, or stomping ?? 

Also, go back through and watch and see if I am right, your helpers work him differently than they do the boxer, seems more forward with him. The boxer they are getting out of the way more. 

The last thing is that you do a lot of work in the building and the sends are much shorter (duh right) dogs get weird habits sometimes. I would send him on decoys going backwards and have him fly through the bite a bunch of times to create a different habit.


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

Dave Martin said:


> Courtney, glad you reached out to Chris & Minna. Keep me posted on what litter(s) you consider whenever the time comes. Whatever you get from them should be great if you're clear on exactly what kind of dog you're looking for - they will be breeding back to Hudson at least once when he matures so maybe if the stars align you'll be interested in one of his litters. Wish your current pet good health in his/her old age.


Thanks Dave,
Jesse thanks you too  She is almost 8yrs old- my last 2 Boxers lived to be 11 1/2 (Izzi- old age issues) & 10 1/2 (Johnny- cancer) Jesse is little (45 lbs) so maybe she'll live longer than them- she does have a grade 3 (some vets have said grade 4) heart murmur, so hard to say. But she has had it since she was a little pup, and it is still doing as good as then. (ie: very very bouncey....)
Minna seemed nice in the email- I still have to call Chris (what Minna suggested for me to do) to hash out info from them. I really like Hudson's working attitude so I thought they would be a good place. Time will tell what litter I get a pup from- maybe it will be Hudson's!! Or even his pup's litter if Jesse makes it that long!!


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Dave Martin said:


> They're definitely a great group up there, it's nice you found them. No worries on the workshop, I'm sure we'll catch you in the future.


Yes, they are a great group. I can possibly make it next month Wednesdays. Hubby is gone for training so I can actually take the car Wednesdays and come out.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Just a thought on the "prancing". Is he prancing, or stomping ??
> 
> Also, go back through and watch and see if I am right, your helpers work him differently than they do the boxer, seems more forward with him. The boxer they are getting out of the way more.
> 
> The last thing is that you do a lot of work in the building and the sends are much shorter (duh right) dogs get weird habits sometimes. I would send him on decoys going backwards and have him fly through the bite a bunch of times to create a different habit.


Prancing/stomping, what is the difference to you? (sincere question)

I would say you're definitely right in how they each are worked at this point, I don't need to rewatch the video to know that.. For one, Hudson is extremely fast so you have to make sure you don't jam him. More importantly, he's significantly younger than Kingston and we haven't gone heavy into defense work yet so it is a bit easier for Lauren to control him. When some good control is there, we will put more pressure on him and bring out his full potential (we're not soft on him or anything, it's just been clear what he has in him since he was a pup and IMO if we did too much defense work now only a very very experienced trainer would be able to train him successfully).

Good point on having King start flying through bites - I've gotten similar suggestions from others and at this point I think I have a pretty good idea of where to go from here to get him running with more intensity. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Audrey Pleiss (May 8, 2009)

Nice video. I love seeing an athletic Rottweiler, and your Boxer is nice also.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Prancing/stomping, what is the difference to you? (sincere question)

Difference in attitude is the big one, stomping you can hear, prancing is sort of an excitement thing. Just happy to be running at the guy. The stomping I never really figured out, I had a couple of Rotts over the years that you could feel the ground shake. They stomped the whole way there. They also lost a buttload of points, and DQ'd a lot for not outing. I absolutely loved those dogs. : )

Defense is fine and all, but when I sent my dogs, I just wanted them splatting the helper on his back/shoulder area with a dead center hit. I don't want them to get in the habit of thinking the decoy is anything but a punk bitch, or prey item. They have enough defense without ( well, used to, I don't know anymore ) adding to it.

Back in the stone ages, you ran away from the dog, and then ran back at the dog. We just didn't do a lot of it, but one of the main reasons you see the dogs slowing down in the old videos, it that no one ever got out of the way of the dog. Very different training now, and I would do more of the new get out of the way/let them fly thing than anything.

I would start thinking about working your Rott like you do your boxer, and let him ****ing fly. I have not seen a helper with a Rott on his chest in some years, and it would be nice to see again.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Audrey.



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Difference in attitude is the big one, stomping you can hear, prancing is sort of an excitement thing. Just happy to be running at the guy. The stomping I never really figured out, I had a couple of Rotts over the years that you could feel the ground shake. They stomped the whole way there. They also lost a buttload of points, and DQ'd a lot for not outing. I absolutely loved those dogs. : )


Well you can definitely feel the ground move when he's running, even when he's running the blind search; but I don't think he's ever more excited/determined than when he's running down a decoy so not sure how to accurately answer that. Maybe if we ever trial in your neck of the woods you can come out and give me your impression.



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have not seen a helper with a Rott on his chest in some years, and it would be nice to see again.


I hear that.. I'll see what we can do for ya :twisted:


----------

